# A very unique girl



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I was not expecting to get a new baby just yet. but this little girl caught my eye ... I am always up for special rats.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Isn't she pretty! Was the tail amputated or was she born without it or is she a tailless?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

My guess is that she was born without it.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Aww what a cutie! She's adorable even without her tail. I guess it does happen we had a calf born last spring that had no tail only a nub.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I love this girl I half wonder if its genetic. but I am no breeder.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

She is adorable. How does being tailless affect her balance?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

It doesn't seem to have, So far she is not in the big cage though. She is quite the monkey in this cage.


----------



## Khembie (May 4, 2014)

Our breeder told us it is genetic (she has a tailless) and that it pops up in lines every so often. She said that those ratties are actually missing vertebrae but that it often doesn't really affect them. She's adorable!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

well I don't know that hers is genetic ... it could have been bitten off by a first time mother at birth. 

I am so glad this special baby is no longer going to be a feeder  I love this munchkin ... We are working on this name ...


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmm, what about that for a name? Munchkin?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol no ... I call everything munchkin. I know her nickname is hamster butt lol. I am thinking maybe fawn or fable?


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

She is quite unique  I had heard there were rats without tails as a genetic thing, but I hadn't seen one. Whether or not her taillessness is a result of genetics or otherwise I still hadn't seen a rat without a tail before XD and I imagine a lot of other people haven't either... which I think would make Fable such a perfect name for her.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Remember that rats monitor their body temperature through their tail. She will be more likely to over heat so it will be very important to regulate the room temperature. Otherwise, her health should be the same as a tailed rat. Enjoy her, she is adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I actually knew that  she is kept in an air conditioned room. And I have a terra cotta pot and will get a saucer I can keep cool for her  I had a REALLY fat rat who got hot easy. I think I like the name Fable for her  Btw this girl is a monkey. I put her and my other baby shadow in my critter nation last night and she ran up the side lol I will post pictures.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Manx/tailless rats are a sought after trait, my breeder has them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Well we don't know if its genetic or just from an inexperienced mother. if I was a breeder I would definitely do a test breeding to see. She is from a pet store line though ... So there are two reasons I can not breed her.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

She's a manx. That's very cool. It takes just the right combination of genetics for it to happen. Congratulations!!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

How can you be sure? I have seen clean amputations and they look similar.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone wondering about her ability to climb ...


----------

